# New pb” trout



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Went out to East matty today, it was pretty peaceful being by my self but alittle crazy with the fog this morning. I didn’t trust my self making it to the south shoreline so I found the closest spoils on Navionics and putted that way. The bait was abundant over mud shell mix. First but of the day was my new pb” on a trout skitterwalk! I put her in the fish tot to try and get a good measure meant and better pictures but she did not look healthy so I let her go. No actual measure but from my rod she was over the 25 mark , I’m going to roll with 26 and some change . Was she longer , who knows but I do know she is the biggest trout I have caught to date. And I did it how I wanted to not on accident. Her are a few of the other fish I caught also


----------



## squirving88 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats! Good looking bunch of fish for sure.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

i take it you never made it to the south shoreline hahahahaha good fish sir.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

I did once the fog cleared up when the front blew threw, I have only fished the south side with a guide a few times but I just picked a cove that had the wind blowing in it, full of bait but didn’t get one bite . Only good thing is I waded the whole cove. Took me a couple hours but I learned as much of the bottom I could. So maybe I can target it when the time omg is better with a major or something


----------



## CNovak8200 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice fish! Went yesterday and didnâ€™t get one hit on the south shore either in a cove that always good. ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice fish. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pigs


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats on your personal best. Some very nice specks for sure.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Ya they where. Hopefully can put a pattern together this morning


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

congrats on PB and the release. solid work.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> congrats on PB and the release. solid work.


Thanks you sir!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

good job


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the details...

Much as I enjoy looking at photos of other people's fish, the details of how, where, and when add so much more value to posts like yours. It's why I tune into 2CF. (Well, that and I love to poke some of the grumps occasionally)


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Flat Nasty said:


> Went out to East matty today, it was pretty peaceful being by my self but alittle crazy with the fog this morning. I didnâ€™t trust my self making it to the south shoreline so I found the closest spoils on Navionics and putted that way. The bait was abundant over mud shell mix. First but of the day was my new pbâ€ on a trout skitterwalk! I put her in the fish tot to try and get a good measure meant and better pictures but she did not look healthy so I let her go. No actual measure but from my rod she was over the 25 mark , Iâ€™m going to roll with 26 and some change . Was she longer , who knows but I do know she is the biggest trout I have caught to date. And I did it how I wanted to not on accident. Her are a few of the other fish I caught also


Those are some nice fish. When I first looked at your report, I thought that fish looked awfully skinny. Then I re-read your post where you talked about her not looking healthy. Doesn't matter - still a pretty fish and a PB.

For some reason the thread came back to mind. Down here, the second half of November the water temp warmed back to almost 70 degrees. I caught a number of trout that were just loaded with eggs, to the point I thought it was kind of odd for that time of year. This past week I haven't seen that. I'm wondering if those fish got in a late spawn. I don't think many fry would survive, but I've heard stories about it happening. Never knew the truth of it one way or the other, but I would imagine that recovering would be a lot slower in the winter months.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Glad you found some fish. Beats the desk trout by a mile!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Aggieangler said:


> Glad you found some fish. Beats the desk trout by a mile!


Absolutely!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

PB on a skitterwalk, heck yeah! Fist fish, oh heck yeah! "_And I did it how I wanted to not on accident_." Well nothing beats that fishing, planning a move and have it pay off.
Thanks for posting, it was a long skinny one, but the others look healthy as can be.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

shadslinger said:


> PB on a skitterwalk, heck yeah! Fist fish, oh heck yeah! "_And I did it how I wanted to not on accident_." Well nothing beats that fishing, planning a move and have it pay off.
> Thanks for posting, it was a long skinny one, but the others look healthy as can be.


Yes sir! I used to throw nothing but a pink and Crome one knocker! That was until
I heard mike McBride say baby trout skitter walk was the king! Lol now I catch them on that!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Flat Nasty said:


> Yes sir! I used to throw nothing but a pink and Crome one knocker! That was until
> I heard mike McBride say baby trout skitter walk was the king! Lol now I catch them on that!


i used to throw that BTSW quite a bit but havent had it in my arsenal for several yrs. gotta go shoppin' again....or maybe santa will get me one


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice pb freckle fish.


----------

